# NBT EVO ROAD MAP Europe 2021-2



## Artificial (Jan 25, 2021)

I have seen references to 2021-2 map for NBT EVO Europe (example). Can anyone share map data files?

I have Over-the-air Map-Update package for my 2017 530e.
1. In connected drive page, i have to explicitly select a region, but i plan to drive through multiple regions (benelux + france + italy + germany) - is it possible to select multiple regions, or have the car automatically download the map data for the region it is in?
2. If not - is there a delay when switching regions? Let's say i cross the border from BE to FR and switch the region at the same time - can i rely on the map data to be updated quickly, or will it take hours/days?
3. I assume I can update the whole europe map with the map data via USB and my OTA FSC will work?


----------



## Atis86_hu (10 mo ago)

Artificial said:


> I have seen references to 2021-2 map for NBT EVO Europe (example). Can anyone share map data files?
> 
> I have Over-the-air Map-Update package for my 2017 530e.
> 1. In connected drive page, i have to explicitly select a region, but i plan to drive through multiple regions (benelux + france + italy + germany) - is it possible to select multiple regions, or have the car automatically download the map data for the region it is in?
> ...


Hi bud, try this. Road map Europe evo 2021-3 (latest)
Map


----------

